# Begur



## ninanine (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Everyone! I am looking for any information on this area. I intend to move to a place between the French Border and Barcelona .Can anyone advise any good spots with a sense of community thanks Nina


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Probably the most beautiful bit of Mediterranean coastline on the Spanish mainland, but no permanent expat communities that I know of (too expensive and too cold in winter I guess, but it's not really my area so can't say for sure). Maybe Roses or Cadaqués for the "wealthy artiste set"?


----------



## ninanine (Mar 22, 2013)

*Thank you Chopera*

I am exploring and agree with you it is beautiful... didnt realise it was expensive.. ha!.. at least I have a bit of style!! [although I will now have to reconsider] I do love the area between Barcelona and the French Border and will keep looking regards Nina


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

As ever, you can find cheaper property away from the coast, but the places I know from holidays (Tamariu, LLafranc, Calella) are just small, idyllic coastal villages surrounded by a few holiday homes for wealthy Catalans and French mainly. I don't know Begur itself so maybe there is more on offer there as it is bigger, and there are probably expats in Palafrugell so don't give up. It's just that you're not going to find big, permanent, expat communities like there are further south. If you like that style of pine clad coastline with hidden coves and clear blue waters then the Balearics could be worth investigating as well (still expensive, but maybe more permanent expats living there)


----------



## JAH123 (Aug 30, 2014)

Checked out L'Estartit last year in May. Nice place but it looked rather deserted. Lot of French licences plates on the cars.


----------



## ninanine (Mar 22, 2013)

*Thank you*

Yes, I have been ubale to obtain much information regarding this area, I will need to keep exploring!


----------

